# A Discus Photo to hopefully brighten things up on this drab, dull day.



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope some of you haven't seen this pic before, and like it.



If you like it, would you like to see some more discus pics ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Look great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

April said:


> Look great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, April - It would have to be April that posts first, haha - I should have known.

April had already seen these fish before, because she sold them to me ! 

I just might show you some more pics of discus I got from April a few years ago - they were all great !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's another one that April has seen before, both the pic of the fish, and the fish in the flesh - because she also sold these to me.
I'll bet you still sell high quality discus, don't you, April ?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

And here's a full tank shot of the above group of young Red SnakeSkins:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's my last pic for today - a BD that I believe I got from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farm.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice pictures, the fish look great


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank. I love it.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Brightened up my busy workd day a bit! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos showing the perfect balance of happy healthy discus and plants!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Many thanks to all who liked the pics & said so.


----------



## betteloney (Dec 17, 2015)

wow! those are some happy discus. very nice.


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

Those are all gorgeous, the fish from April's, and the tanks, nice work👍🏼


----------

